# Howdee doodee



## AMMA (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi there me and my boyfriend have been camping for a few months now. He has converted his vauxhall van into a lovely little camper (still in the process) and we want to go away for New years... 

He has built all the stuff inside himself and we aim to travel for long periods of time in it! 

We joined up because we are a little nervous to wild camp but we want to stay in the Forest of Dean this festive season  Are all the places included on the POI map places that allow wild camping? A little worried we will be moved on in the night especially since we will be having some drinks.

Please help ? 

Im Abbey M (AM) and my boyfriend is Marcus A (MA ) we are in our mid twenties enjoy surfing, snowboarding, adventures and Marcus enjoys cycling


----------



## The laird (Dec 27, 2015)

Welcome to the forum ,somebody will be along soon with info


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 27, 2015)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello and welcome. No one can guarantee that you won't be moved on from any wild camping spot. What you could do is when you find a spot you fancy take a good look around and try to decide if you may be causing any problems for any locals? The more you do it the more you won't give a stuff if someone asks you to move. If someone comes knocking most of us don't answer the door.


----------



## AMMA (Dec 27, 2015)

thanks for the welcome. 

kl we found some spots in forest of dean so will give them a go 

we leave wednesday till sunday any extra advise to be given would be great


----------



## AMMA (Dec 27, 2015)

on our POI map there are no 'W's like in the information about the full member pack... a lot more of the other options appeared on the map when we became full members ... are the 'W's an old style map thingy ?


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 27, 2015)

AMMA said:


> on our POI map there are no 'W's like in the information about the full member pack... a lot more of the other options appeared on the map when we became full members ... are the 'W's an old style map thingy ?



Don't worry, 'W's are where the werewolves are but only on a full moon.


----------



## barryd (Dec 27, 2015)

Dont worry.  Just go with the age old rule that if you dont feel comfortable then move on.  As long as there are no signs forbidding overnight parking that are official with a Traffic Regulation Order (TRO) on the back nobody will move you on.  If you have a drink and someone asks you to move then just tell them you cant cos you have had a drink! 

It wont happen anyway.  Enjoy and relax.


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 28, 2015)

I really hope you enjoy wildcamping. I've been doing it for a few years now and have never been moved on. I've found a few that were a bit obtrusive by being outside someone's house, which I wouldn't use, but out in the sticks staying for one night at any one spot has been fun, often with views that couldn't be bought at a campsite. Look for signs of night activity, Broken glass, skid marks and strange shaped balloons lying around to avoid any disturbance during the night.


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi and welcome along, we have used lots of the locations and never been moved from any of them.


----------



## walpeter (Dec 28, 2015)

AMMA said:


> Hi there me and my boyfriend have been camping for a few months now. He has converted his vauxhall van into a lovely little camper (still in the process) and we want to go away for New years...
> 
> He has built all the stuff inside himself and we aim to travel for long periods of time in it!
> 
> ...



Good Morning and welcome.

I live in the Forest of Dean and don't think you will have any problems with getting moved on. There are various places in the Forest for Wild Camping but the most popular is the car parking area opposite Speech House Hotel. We often see campers there (and other places) but not a lot at this time of the year.

Good Luck


----------



## marymary (Dec 28, 2015)

hi and welcome, and enjoy your new year break!!:wave:


----------



## AMMA (Dec 28, 2015)

*public house stop over?*

does this mean you can stay in their carpark?  if you have a drink at their pub?


----------



## fofeg101 (Dec 29, 2015)

Polar Bear said:


> Don't worry, 'W's are where the werewolves are but only on a full moon.



It's not the Werewolves that's around it's the Doggers*, if they knock on your van door inviting you to join in just politely decline and we'll, I mean they'll, leave you in peace.

*For a definition Google:- "Doggers".


----------



## dane (Dec 29, 2015)

Stayed in the FoD near the bike trails in the past and had peaceful nights.  The biggest problem was the wild boar trying to commit suicide on the way in!


----------



## AMMA (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the advise keep it coming 

AM


----------



## Bazbro (Dec 29, 2015)

Welcome to both of you.
Although I too have only just joined, I've been motorhoming (and wild-camping) for a great many years and I've never been moved on.  Just use good sense and if either of you are unhappy, for whatever reason or even for no reason, then move on to somewhere else - you'll both be happier and more relaxed.

Have a look here at the odd few reasons people have been moved on... 
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-motorhome-chat/49838-been-asked-move-who-why.html 
I hope it gives you confidence.
Just relax and enjoy yourselves, always remembering the rules about no litter, waste, disturbance - basic stuff really.

Barry


----------



## DAVEY (Dec 29, 2015)

*Blacksmiths Arms Alvington*

There was a Wild Camping Halloween meet here a year or two back   Camp Site

Didn't get there myself but the meet got good reviews on here.

Obviously the camp site is off the road so no worries about sleeping in the van after a few drinks.
Enjoy the forest but watch out for the wild boar! 

Dave.


----------

